# Personal Trainers



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Does Anyone Use A Personal Trainer? If So Do You Find It Useful? How Often Do You Work With Them? On The Average How Much Do You Pay Them?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

i had a friend who used a personal trainer and other then show you how to use the gym equipment it doesnt help you out alot. This kid would go to the gym every morning and lift He weighed like 140lbs max. His trainer made him work out eat protein and this kid gained like 5 lbs over 3 months. It all depends on the trainer but remember they just want to speed up your workout and get you on your way home so they can squeeze in another client. To be honest as long as you just work hard in the gym and set attainable goals you shouldnt need a trainer.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

DET59 said:


> Does Anyone Use A Personal Trainer? If So Do You Find It Useful? How Often Do You Work With Them? On The Average How Much Do You Pay Them?


I used one for 8 sessions, the goal was to get on track with a decent lifting plan. My cardio was good to go. I thought I knew a lot about weight training before I went with the Personal trainer, but gotta say, I learned a lot more with him. It's amazing that small changes in your technique and routine can make a big difference. I wouldnt plan on using one for very long, but it is helpful if you have specific goals, can find a good one and use it as a springboard to do it on your own after only a few sessions.

Good Luck


----------

